# Showman Felt Saddle Pad?



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I just ordered the above saddle pad. I was wondering if anyone's had any experience with the Showman wool felt blend saddle pads. I wanted a wool/felt work pad, but I didn't want to pay upwards of $100 for one. The showman ones go for just $50 on chick's. I know cheaper isn't always better, but it'll be a step up from what I'm using now and hopefully will last until I can afford to invest in a 5 star pad. 

Anyway feel free to share if you love 'em or hate 'em. I'll be updating with my opinion once mine gets here.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I personally haven't used this specific one, but it should function perfectly well, assuming you aren't counting on it to work miracles (which no pad should really have to do).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Most of the riders around here that use their horse for actual work (feedlots, ranches, etc) use pads very similar to that...maybe the same brand, I don't know.

One thing I would suggest though is that you buy a navajo blanket of some kind to use underneath the pad. Not only does it make cleaning much easier, but it will prevent the pad from moving down and wearing a sore on/around the withers (seen that happen a lot on pads with a cutback/cutout for the withers when used by itself).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have one like that, not sure if the brand is the same but the shape & material & venting is identical to that. I use that under my show blanket as liner I guess. Works very well. As I recall, I paid around $50 as well but that was about 10 years ago. So I would give this pad hmmm, 4 whinnies out of 5:lol:


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a very simular one I also bought from "Chicks".
Yes I would buy it again. Lotta bang for the buck IMHO.

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Showman Contoured Shock Felt Saddle Pad

Also you might want to check to see if someone(s) has done a review on it on this site.

Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies!

Rawhide


----------

